# Harmar House 4/2 Reptile Show



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

Any SWPA people been to the retile show at the Harmar House lately or know of any PDF breeders/vendors that will be there?


----------



## parrothed43 (Jun 22, 2016)

I haven't been to that show yet, but I've heard there are usually more there than the shows in youngwood or at the iceoplex at Southpointe. Did you go today? 

Is there anything in particular you are looking for?


----------



## parrothed43 (Jun 22, 2016)

Dave from Adam and Eve's Pet Station is supposed to have a few frogs at the show 5/7.


----------

